

Faster than a speeding rabbit: speed, sync, and settings - abraham
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/02/faster-than-speeding-rabbit-speed-sync.html

======
topherjaynes
Really enjoy the page like UI instead of a popout window. If you're in Chrome:
chrome://settings/browser

------
spaetzel
Glad to see that the new beta now allows you to set a master password for sync
as well.

